
Ask HN: Best tablet for white boarding during a video conference? - logical42
What’s the best tablet for collaborative remote whiteboarding?
======
calciphus
Surface Book 2 - the pen is comfortable to hold, it runs a full OS, and it
happily runs multiple external monitors when used with the dock. I'd recommend
the 3 these days since video conference software seems to eternally consume
more ram.

------
m0xte
iPad Pro. An absolute mile beyond anything. Best computer I have ever owned on
the side as well.

~~~
hkchad
Second this. I usually connect to zoom on the computer with voice/video then
again with the ipad and just use it for screen sharing.

------
karmakaze
I connect again with a Surface Go. The pen/pencil is better than the non pro
iPad and cheaper than an iPad Pro. It also runs a full OS + WSL.

------
FabianBeiner
While I get that lots of people love their Apple stuff, I'd like to see
recommendations outside of the Appleversum. It might just not make sense to
get an iPad (however good they are with their pencil) if you don't own any
other Apple device and are more part of the Android/Windows world.

------
hueking
I'm also looking for one now, got Wacom Bamboo Slate, but I didn't notice it
only supports Android and iOS devices, couldn't get it to work with Windows
and MacOs laptops. I would like to find something which works with MsTeams
Whiteboard as my client is very tied to using it.

------
client4
I really enjoy screen-sharing my iPad Pro using the Google Jamboard app. It
works well.

~~~
ersiees
I use an iPad (Not pro), which also supports Apple Pencil by now and costs
only a few hundred euros. That works very well, too.

------
sebiol
Have you looked into "simple" drawing tablets. For example, from Wacoom?

If you are looking for a tablet in addition to your computer I would also
recommend the iPad.

~~~
BrandoElFollito
The problem I have with these tablets is that I do not see what I am drawing

------
leonroy
I see the vote so far is unanimous on iPad - any folks have opinions of the
Surface lineup as well vs the iPad?

~~~
Havoc
We've got surface pro 7s at work. Pretty solid. I like the fact that it has
both USB-C and USB-A. That means you can hook it up to a 4K screen easily
enough and still attach whatever old school USB-A dongles required.

It is a full windows OS though so the temptation is to use it like one...and
it does grind to a halt if you open enough big spreadsheets etc and run out of
RAM.

Also bought the surface pen that goes with it. Pretty decent - but I'm no
artist so hard to evaluate

------
jedisct1
iPad Pro.

------
elkynator
iPad Pro.

